# true FTA questions, help please



## higgsbill (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a Viewsat ultra lite that has been getting BEV and DN, but with BEV and DN down and no definative answer when or if they will ever be back, I am considering a FTA dish. Have been checking the net but I am overwhelmed and confused with info. Hopefully someone can answer my questions,

Is 33 inch dish big enough? some people say 39 is better.

I am just outside London, Ontario I have both a SE wall at 138* and a sw wall with SW 225* exposure. Which would be best?

Where can I find a list of the satellites that I can get from here? and all the available channels?

How long a cable can I use between the dish and the receiver?

I have checked out dishpointer.com what does minus elevation mean (not available to me because sat is too low?
and outside footprint?

On a dish what is offset angle?

skewing? does fixes dishes need to have the dish or lnb skewed , and motorized dishes do not need skewing because the motor looks after that?

Is there a specific website that tells what i should be able to get?

I assume I should be able to get, analog clear, digital clear
What about feeds and digicipher whatever that is?

Are sports channels, movie channels, and what us networks are available?

what is USALS? the vs says it supports it?

what kind of LNB is best for my needs? is there one that will get FTA's as well as the likes of DN, BEV etc?

what is vertical and horizontal polarity? and what does it mean to me?

will my ultra lite automatically adjust (move) the dish when I enter a channel number or do you constantly have to keep changing sats? is there an on-screen guide? to show whats on?

how much lower in the sky are the FTA sats than DN? ( echostars)

Regarding setup, if you get one sateelite set up does the rest automatically be setup as well?

Thanks for the help

Hope to receive your help and advice


Thanks so much
Bill Higgs


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You might want to post this in the FTA section, most Dish Network users won't know this info.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

higgsbill said:


> Is 33 inch dish big enough? some people say 39 is better.


For FTA, since most of them are the lower power FSS signals the bigger the better.


higgsbill said:


> I am just outside London, Ontario I have both a SE wall at 138* and a sw wall with SW 225* exposure. Which would be best?


138


higgsbill said:


> Where can I find a list of the satellites that I can get from here? and all the available channels?


www.lyngsat.com
http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/United-States.html



higgsbill said:


> How long a cable can I use between the dish and the receiver?


With RG6 with solid copper center conductor you should be able to do 150ft


higgsbill said:


> I have checked out dishpointer.com what does minus elevation mean (not available to me because sat is too low?


Too low indeed.


higgsbill said:


> and outside footprint?


Satellite doesn't cover your area.



higgsbill said:


> Is there a specific website that tells what i should be able to get?


Lyngsat, as stated above.


higgsbill said:


> I assume I should be able to get, analog clear, digital clear
> What about feeds and digicipher whatever that is?


Feeds are uplinks and a lot of those will be C band and might be encrypted.


higgsbill said:


> Are sports channels, movie channels, and what us networks are available?





higgsbill said:


> what kind of LNB is best for my needs? is there one that will get FTA's as well as the likes of DN, BEV etc?


Most will need a linear LNB, very little can be done with DBS / circular LNBs.


higgsbill said:


> what is vertical and horizontal polarity? and what does it mean to me?


Most FSS satellites send down signal in linear polarity, either vertical or horizontal. Per channel you'll need to find out what the polarity is.



higgsbill said:


> how much lower in the sky are the FTA sats than DN? ( echostars)


There are FTA birds from 72 over to 129 degrees, so both lower and higher.


----------



## higgsbill (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, new to this site and obviously dont know what I am doing!!!


----------



## higgsbill (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the FTA forum.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Mertzen said:


> www.lyngsat.com
> http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/United-States.html


I immodestly suggest that this fine resource might not be the best starting point for our FTA newbie. The second URL is for all FTA channels that _originate_ in the United States, not what's visible here. And should the OP decide to dive into LyngSat, he'll find that it's magnificent wealth of information can prove bewildering to someone who just wants to know what's available.

Which is why I created my newbie-friendly site: www.FTAList.com. (It's also very helpful answering most of the OP's other questions.) A lot of people in the OP's situation have been dropping by lately, and I'm glad to see so many people turning to legitimate programming, if not yet embracing it.


----------



## higgsbill (Jun 20, 2009)

thats exactly what I have encountered I am overwhelmed and lost with all the info, 

Thanks

Bill


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

higgsbill said:


> Thanks for the heads up, new to this site and obviously dont know what I am doing!!!


Obviously, especially after reading the first sentence of your post. You do understand that stuff like that is not tolerated here. :nono2:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

bruin95 said:


> Obviously, especially after reading the first sentence of your post. You do understand that stuff like that is not tolerated here. :nono2:


Ummmmmm, stuff like what?


----------



## higgsbill (Jun 20, 2009)

My question too, if being honest is a crime, then I am guilty, I find the response to be short and rather rude, a simple explanation of my sin would have been much more appropriate.


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

higgsbill said:


> My question too, if being honest is a crime, then I am guilty, I find the response to be short and rather rude, a simple explanation of my sin would have been much more appropriate.





higgsbill said:


> I have a Viewsat ultra lite that has been getting BEV and DN


it's rather obvious what your sin is.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

simulated said:


> it's rather obvious what your sin is.


No. It isn't.

Explain?


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58555

you know, that sticky thread at the top of this sub forum.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Still not getting it. OP doesn't seem to be asking about hacking, just trying to understand the equipment requirements. Same for me which is why I'm watching this thread.

Are you referring to the abbreviations? I have no idea what they mean.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I have a Viewsat ultra lite that has been getting BEV and DN


He is admitting to being a thief. He has an FTA receiver that had been hacked to steal the signals of Dish Network and Bell Express View. He is admitting to also being interested in being a thief again if the system is hacked again.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, now see that's a clearer explanation. I know FTA is legal, but limited as to what's available in the clear so I didn't see the problem. Didn't know what BEV and DN referred to in this context.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

higgsbill said:


> My question too, if being honest is a crime, then I am guilty, I find the response to be short and rather rude, a simple explanation of my sin would have been much more appropriate.


You've got alot to learn. Right off the bat, you admitted to being a pirate. You then ask for help about TRUE FTA in a place where people don't take kindly to thieves. You do the math.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

bruin95 said:


> You then ask for help about TRUE FTA


There is nothing wrong with TRUE FTA in the plain sense.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> There is nothing wrong with TRUE FTA in the plain sense.


Never said there was. You're obviously not getting the point, which really is mind boggling to me.


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

ok, first thing the OP should do is load factory firmware onto his FTA box. Most of his original questions have been answered, if there are any other questions pertaining to legitimate FTA reception, let us know, we'll be glad to help.


----------

